# Honey Almond Granola



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

*Honey Almond Granola*
8 cups old fashioned rolled oats
1 1/2 cups unsweetened coconut flakes
1/2 cup ground flax seed
1 Tbs cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
1 cup slivered almonds
3/4 cup canola oil
3/4 cup honey

Stir together dry ingredients in a large baking pan (12" x 17"). Mix canola oil and honey in a small sauce pan and put over low heat. Stir until honey is thin and easily poured. (This can also be done in the microwave). Stir honey mixture into dry ingredients thoroughly. Place in 325 F oven and stir every 10 to 15 minutes until granola is crunchy and delicately browned, approximately 1 to 1 1/2 hours.
You can substitute olive oil for the canola oil if desired and spices can be changed to suit your tastes. Raisins or other dried fruit may be added after the granola has cooled. Experiment with different spices, sweeteners, fruits and nuts!

Maple Nut Granola - use maple syrup in place of the honey and chopped walnuts in place of the almonds.
Butter Pecan Granola - use chopped pecans in place of the almonds and add 1/2 teaspoon butter flavor extract to the oil and honey mixture.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! I've been wanting to try a go at making granola, and took advantage of nuts on sale over the holidays. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to be of help! You can probably reduce the oil a bit if you want lower fat. My skinny hubby and son eat more than I do, so I make it the way they like it. It keeps for quite a while...just be sure to bake long enough to dry the moisture out.


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

Flax seed! I just picked some up to try and never figured out where to use them. I make granola all the time.....thank you. thank you, I'll experiment with my next batch.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll have to give it a try. I'm tired of spending so much money at the store on granola.


----------

